# Altima U13 SSS parts needed



## tkfreschie (May 20, 2010)

hello good people,

I just purchased a hail damaged 94 bluebird U13 SSS in Perth Western Australia.

Problem is it needs to pass the pits in Perth and some other independent inspection before I can take it across the pitts.

Require new front windshield, front headlight cover minimum. Hopefully I will get to change panels once it is rego'd.
Windshield looks pretty special with head up display, so may cost $$$. (or it may be just a reflective sticker) I want to avoid paying too much.

My question: Are there other Datsun models I can pinch parts from at less expense? What models can I ask for? Standard bluebird around same year of manufacture?

Has anyone got any hail damaged insurance written-off experiences from buyer side of the story? What to avoid/look for?

I love this car & want to put it on the road ASAP.

cheers in advance.

T


----------

